# Dracula pics?



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Any wonderfesters take a pic of the new Lugosi Dracula prototype yet?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

otto said:


> Any wonderfesters take a pic of the new Lugosi Dracula prototype yet?


I have one or two but haven't been able to get them transferred to the computer and formatted for posting yet. Maybe someone else will beat me to it. It is nice. Has a castlewall with door in it and a column to the right of Dracula. I like it better then Frankenstein, just seems to be a bit more involved and not quite as bland as Frankenstein dio. It was a bit piecemeal display apparently still being in development but looks very good so far. Frank talked like October/November time frame. I think everyone will like it when it comes out.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's the picture of the prototype of the Moebius Dracula.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Wow!!! this is gonna be the best "Dracula" model I think I've ever seen. Can't tell from the angle very well, but looks to be a great likeness to Lagosi too.

Thanks again for another great kit Moebius. Well done!!!

Model on :wave:

Dave


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

:freak::freak::freak::freak:


*Wow...just wow!*


That is just *AWESOME!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

He seems to be looking downward.Is this just an illusion.Shouldn't he be staring at us dead on in a menacing way with fangs showing.If not,alternative heads with different facial expressions would not be a bad idea.Although we can't really tell,not seeing his face in the picture.The background looks great as well as the basic pose.:thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicMonsters (May 13, 2009)

Hello, 

Wow. Great Kit. Thanks Moebius. :thumbsup:

bernd


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

That looks GREAT!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

There go my RRSP's...
Mcdee


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Wow!!!! I can't wait for this one! I just wish we could see the face! Halloween release for this one would be both timely and welcomed!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Now that's more like it, Its looking great Moebius :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

I'll have to see more photos BUT this could be the Best Plastic Dracula yet.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Frank shoulda gone into pro baseball. He just keeps slammin' 'em outta the park... WOW!!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Lets stop the "Maybe offer an alternate...." this or that. I believe the kit head will look something the photo I found from the stage play. This is the version of the character the model is based, not from the movie. Looks like the down turned head is about right, as seen in the prototype image. I can't wait, Frank has never let ME down!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

To me the the figure is overwhelmed by the base and background.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

This look to me to resemble the Janus dracula in the pillar area??.. but it will be wonderful if this is the actual kit!..WOW


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks great! Thanks!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Great looking Dracula kit! :thumbsup:

I am REALLY looking forward to this kit when it comes out...any idea of its release? Did I remember someone saying around Halloween 2010?

Thanks Frank and Moebius for another great looking monster kit!

MMM


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

OH YES!! Absolutley put me down for a couple!!


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

to me, he is looking too far down. Needs his head tilted up just a bit.


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

The body is very nice; the base is... uh... to die for?  Best base I've ever seen on a styrene kit. I thought Frankenstein's monster had a great base, but this... wow.

Did anybody get another view of the face and tilt of the head? The face is what'll make or break the kit.

(Posthumous makes a good Lugosi head, just in case.)

Jeff


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

xsavoie said:


> Shouldn't he be staring at us dead on in a menacing way with fangs showing.


Staring and menacing, yes; fangs, no. Lugosi didn't wear fangs when playing Dracula.



RSN said:


> Lets stop the "Maybe offer an alternate...." this or that. I believe the kit head will look something the photo I found from the stage play. This is the version of the character the model is based, not from the movie. Looks like the down turned head is about right, as seen in the prototype image. I can't wait, Frank has never let ME down!


I believe that photo is posed in a way to imply Dracula is approaching a victim. If there were a "victim" figure in the kit that pose would be appropriate. Without one, it just looks like Dracula is reacting to something he sees on the ground. An intriguing pose, but IMO doesn't quite work with the context of the base. But then, it may simply be that the angle of the photo makes it appear as though the head is tilted downward more than it actually is, so I'm reserving judgement until I see more photos.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Hmmm, I like it so far. Looks like a good model to work on around Halloween. 

Sean


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> Staring and menacing, yes; fangs, no. Lugosi didn't wear fangs when playing Dracula.
> 
> I believe that photo is posed in a way to imply Dracula is approaching a victim. If there were a "victim" figure in the kit that pose would be appropriate. Without one, it just looks like Dracula is reacting to something he sees on the ground. An intriguing pose, but IMO doesn't quite work with the context of the base. But then, it may simply be that the angle of the photo makes it appear as though the head is tilted downward more than it actually is, so I'm reserving judgement until I see more photos.


I think you are right, the angle is probably part the head and the way the pic was shot. (If it is on a high shelf and you are looking up at it, you are the victim!) Can't wait to see a front shot, no doubt it will not disappoint!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

The head was definitely pointed significantly downward. I didn't get to ask Frank if that was going to be final pose or not. While it looks threatening, standing above the model on the display table you can see that my kind of straight on camera angle did not capture the face at all. In fact I didn't even bend over to see what the face looked like. Personally I wouldn't mind if they brought the face up a bit but we shall see. Maybe Frank will read this thread and comment.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice. 

I imagine some of our more creative members are already thinking of ways to dress up / light / modify the base. Having that much styrene gives a builder lots to work with. He'll look good standing next to Frankie, too.

Break out the Testors and some clean paint brushes!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I will take at least one! :thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

If hes looking down, put him on the top shelf! it should be perfect! I have a Halcyon Predator, head tilted back, he looks straight up in the air. He goes on the bottom shelf and looks GREAT!


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Here's the best face pic my junky camera was able to get.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for posting that one Mike. :thumbsup: 

~RK~


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Least I can do, after you guys have posted pics for me to gawk at back when I couldn't make the Fest.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I haven't seen the sculpt, but with the head tilted down, the eyes could be painted (tooled?) looking from underneath the brow and eyelids, glowering out at you. A _very_ effective way of picturing Vlad Drakul's menace!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

If there were a "victim" figure in the kit that pose would be appropriate. Without one, it just looks like Dracula is reacting to something he sees on the ground.[/quote]

Well hey - If you resided in the Carpathian Mountains and saw a desert dwelling Armadillo scurrying across the floor, you'd stop and stare at it too.


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

Jimmy B said:


> If there were a "victim" figure in the kit that pose would be appropriate. Without one, it just looks like Dracula is reacting to something he sees on the ground.


Well hey - If you resided in the Carpathian Mountains and saw a desert dwelling Armadillo scurrying across the floor, you'd stop and stare at it too.[/QUOTE]


Man!!! That would be cool if they shipped this Dracula model to INCLUDE a female victim on an alter or bed of some type, giving him something to look down at. I realize that would drive the price of the kit up, but I would pay the cost!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Good point about the menacing glare ChrisW,head tilted down,with the pupils of his eyes half-visible under the eyelids....scary. It appears there is more work to do on the cape,since Drac's left hand does'nt quite fit the cape where it should. The HANDS and the FACE look far superior to the Moebius Frankenstein. The hands are the second most-important feature,besides the head,of any figure IMO. The base is really cool,and could easily be used for a lot of different figures by itself. I am currently painting an Aurora Monster Customizing kit large bat that would look great with this kit flying around Drac's head. I agree the head could come up a bit though. Looking great so far!! Moebius strikes again!! :thumbsup: P.S. I assume there will be a GLOW version!!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I love it! It's dripping with Lugosi style...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yup...I'll be a-buyin' one...


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

He must be on a stairway looking down. Maybe a few stairs need to be added?

Is David Fisher going to paint the box cover?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Im probably in the minority but I am not overly impressed. Perhaps its the angle of the photo. But the base is really overpowering and the figure seems to be looking down.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

For those who can't picture the perspective shift of a front view, check out http://culttvman.com/main/ for a head on shot. The background is less overpowering and the pose more dynamic. I for one will withhold final opinion until the sculpt is approved and molds are made. So far, better than ANYTHING I could sculpt on my own!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Here's a shot of the new Dracula that I took yesterday at the show. It looks like it will be a *beautiful* kit!!! When you see it in person it really looks impressive! - Denis


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Holy freakin' WOW!!! I love this kit already!!! This latest pic shows it much better...thanks for posting!

Do we know when it will be released?

MMM


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

love the face sculpt.. looks to me as if he is bowing his head but staring up-ward at the victim


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

The pic over at culttvman is just what I wanted. It's a great likeness! Frankenstein's creature, Dracula, the Mummy, the Creature from the Black Lagoon... What a feast!

Jeff


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like an excellent sculpt to me, I'm in for at least one as well. Very well done Frank, thank you for an all new Lugosi Dracula! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

If he's looking downwards,you know what this means.Moebius will have to issue a vampire chick kit with coffin seperately later on,This vampire chick would be,either lying down in a complete horizontal way in a coffin,or rising from it in a somewhat sitting pose,so to speak.The coffin should be on a rectangular stone stand,with an interlocking base to go with the Dracula kit.You might think that this might be a risky extra kit to add to the Dracula kit to be isssued,but you have to admit that the creepy atmosphere that would result from this new kit is practically a must for the Dracula kit.For those who would prefer to keep the coffin empty for Dracula,the chick could be put against a wall instead and look like a victim,instead of Dracula's already vampire mate rising from the coffin.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I am personally not into Monster Figure Kits, More Sci-Fi Vehicle stuff(although I have several Batman 1/6 Figure kits), But I think it looks Cool!

I Love the Frankenstien kit as well....Crap!:freak:, Now I have to start building Monsters!!!!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

xsavoie said:


> If he's looking downwards,you know what this means.Moebius will have to issue a vampire chick kit with coffin seperately later on,This vampire chick would be,either lying down in a complete horizontal way in a coffin,or rising from it in a somewhat sitting pose,so to speak.The coffin should be on a rectangular stone stand,with an interlocking base to go with the Dracula kit.You might think that this might be a risky extra kit to add to the Dracula kit to be isssued,but you have to admit that the creepy atmosphere that would result from this new kit is practically a must for the Dracula kit.


I doubt it would happen, but that would make for a terrific build-up!



xsavoie said:


> For those who would prefer to keep the coffin empty for Dracula,the chick could be put against a wall instead and look like a victim,instead of Dracula's already vampire mate rising from the coffin.


That could work as well, but it would depend on how the "victim" was sculpted. If she was lying flat in the coffin it would be easy enough to place her against the wall, but it she was sitting up it would look odd to have her bent forward at the waist leaning away from the wall.

As-is, IMO the head is tilted too far downward. Other than that, I think Moebius is producing another must-have kit for us!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

The likeness is fantastic. I'm a very happy camper, and I'll gladly take it just the way it is.. I've been looking forward to seeing this kit for quite some time. And I think the finished product was well worth the wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We just received the first resin casting last week. No time to build, this is just quickly pinned together. The head won't be facing down as bad as it looks in the pictures. November release if all goes well.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Sounds GREAT!


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Great Sculpt of Lugosi!!!!!

Funny, not to impressed with the base ( the base on the Frankenstein kit was fantastic ).

Looking down or looking at ya, who cares bring him on!!!!!!!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

"November release if all goes well."

Woot!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I think the whole Damned kit is Absolutely Fantastic:thumbsup:...
I'm in for a number of these, it's going to make Christmas shopping a breeze this year 
Mcdee


----------



## nostalgicguy (May 23, 2007)

*heres another view of Broadway dracula*

heres another pic of Dracula at wonderfest


----------



## toysoldierman20 (Mar 29, 2009)

The pose from what I understand is taken right from the Broadway play where Dracula is looking down the stairs at Renfield.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I subscribe to a British magazine called SFX. They just did a Vampire special recently which has a still of Bela in what I would say is almost the exact pose that was used for the kit. I liked the kit even before I saw this pic. I think it captures the essence of the character (as played by Bela) really well.


----------



## Jim Craig (May 18, 2010)

toysoldierman20 said:


> The pose from what I understand is taken right from the Broadway play where Dracula is looking down the stairs at Renfield.


Where did you get that 'understanding', from?


----------



## Jim Craig (May 18, 2010)

OzyMandias said:


> I subscribe to a British magazine called SFX. They just did a Vampire special recently which has a still of Bela in what I would say is almost the exact pose that was used for the kit. I liked the kit even before I saw this pic. I think it captures the essence of the character (as played by Bela) really well.


I'm glad I hit a close pose to a photo of Bela...but the pose was based on functionality of the kit requirement. I was given several photos, mostly close ups and a few of him standing straight. I 'drew' from my memory/impression of the Bela Dracula. As you said--the essence of the character (as played by Bela)


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Jim, you have certainly done an exemplary job of capturing the quintessential Bela and still working within the confines of kit manufacture. I'm looking forward to owning and building the kit very much.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:i really love the look of this kit ! great likeness and base . 
may be the best Moebius has done so far ( as far as figure kits go ) . 
hb


----------



## Scott Nickel (Mar 8, 2003)

Been a while since I've posted, but WOW! that Dracula kit looks great.

Excellent likeness, classic pose, iconic background -- it's a winner.

I've built the Mummy and Frankenstein kits -- which were a lot of fun. I wish the Frankenstein likeness was a little closer to Karloff, but it's a great kit nonetheless.


----------

